# Premiere XL (TCD748000) died



## rybx

Sorry to bother, but my Premiere XL (TCD748000) died yesterday (I think from power outage...it is stuck on "Welcome...starting up" and makes a loud noise). I thought it was the fan, but the fan is blowing nicely. So I've come to the conclusion it's the hard drive. I'm happy to go to Fry's to get a new hard drive, and follow instructions I have found online, but I cannot find the ISO for the TCD748000 anywhere. Would someone happen to know where I can find one?

Much appreciated for your help.


----------



## ggieseke

I sent you a PM (Private Message) with a link to the image. See the DvrBARS thread for instructions.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## serin20

Could you please send me a link for the Tivo Premiere XL TCD748000 image as well. I can't seem to find it anywhere out there.


----------



## ggieseke

serin20 said:


> Could you please send me a link for the Tivo Premiere XL TCD748000 image as well. I can't seem to find it anywhere out there.


PM sent.


----------



## mkstretch

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


I have the TiVo premiere TCD746320 which keeps recycling on the start up screen. Do you possibly have an image for that? I am going to try and reload it on my current 1TB drive. Or will the premiere XL software work. Thanks much!


----------



## ggieseke

mkstretch said:


> I have the TiVo premiere TCD746320 which keeps recycling on the start up screen. Do you possibly have an image for that? I am going to try and reload it on my current 1TB drive. Or will the premiere XL software work. Thanks much!


PM sent. I have 746, 748, 750 & 758 images.


----------



## advocate2

I was a little intimidated about using DVBARS. Turns out that by using the images referenced above, the process is simple and painless. My Premieres are upgraded and I am a happy camper..


Thanks Greg.

FWIW. If Greg's image helps you, there is a link under System in DVBARS to make a contribution to help continue Greg's efforts for all of us.


----------



## mkstretch

Could I use the XL 748 image on my 746? Is there any benefit? Thanks again so much for the link!!!


----------



## ggieseke

mkstretch said:


> Could I use the XL 748 image on my 746? Is there any benefit? Thanks again so much for the link!!!


Since you're using a 1TB drive you could give it a shot. I sent a link.

About the only real advantage I can think of is that it's already sized for a 1TB drive and you wouldn't have to expand it with jmfs. The downside is possible problems due to running an image that's tweaked for a different model. Premieres are pretty forgiving in that respect and my 748 is going on a year now running a 758 image. YMMV.


----------



## randomtech

Would you mind sending me the image for TCD748000? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

randomtech said:


> Would you mind sending me the image for TCD748000? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## kriscjensen

I also need an image for the TCD748000 please. and thank you very much!


----------



## ggieseke

kriscjensen said:


> I also need an image for the TCD748000 please. and thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## bryansied

Does anyone have an image? Mine died and I need to image a new drive. The old drive tries to boot but it's cycling and never gets past "Almost There". When I run DvrBAR it says MFS volume header not found.


----------



## ggieseke

bryansied said:


> Does anyone have an image? Mine died and I need to image a new drive. The old drive tries to boot but it's cycling and never gets past "Almost There". When I run DvrBAR it says MFS volume header not found.


PM sent.


----------



## ButchKy

I also need image for my TCD746320, could you PLEASE help?? Thank you so much.


----------



## ggieseke

ButchKy said:


> I also need image for my TCD746320, could you PLEASE help?? Thank you so much.


PM sent.


----------



## BruceMartin

Can you also send to me? Thanks. I, of course, meant the 748000.


----------



## ggieseke

BruceMartin said:


> Can you also send to me? Thanks. I, of course, meant the 748000.


PM sent.


----------



## JWhites

Howdy. I have a TCD746320 that I'm upgrading the hard drive on to 500GB, would you think an image for a TCD746500 would work, and if so would you happen to know where I could find it please? Or do you think the TCD746320 image would work?


----------



## ggieseke

JWhites said:


> Howdy. I have a TCD746320 that I'm upgrading the hard drive on to 500GB, would you think an image for a TCD746500 would work, and if so would you happen to know where I could find it please? Or do you think the TCD746320 image would work?


I don't have a 746500 image. You're welcome to the 746320 image, but if your existing drive is OK you're better off using it as the source. You will still have to use jmfs to do the expansion.


----------



## JWhites

Ok thanks  I sent you a long winded PM with more info. Thanks again.:up:


----------



## ggieseke

JWhites said:


> Ok thanks  I sent you a long winded PM with more info. Thanks again.:up:


I sent you an even longer reply.


----------



## JWhites

I know, much appreciated!


----------



## magnumis

Can anyone help with an image for TCD748000?

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

magnumis said:


> Can anyone help with an image for TCD748000?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gree0276

Hi, my premiere drive just fried looking for the image for a TCD746320 if anyone has it! 

Thanks!!


----------



## mrross

Looking for tcd748000 image to replace bad hard drive.

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

PMs sent.


----------



## ac3243

Can I get 750500? The backup I did is corrupted and I'm in the middle of 2Tb upgrade for dead drive. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

ac3243 said:


> Can I get 750500? The backup I did is corrupted and I'm in the middle of 2Tb upgrade for dead drive. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rhroyse

Could I please get a link to the image for the TCD748000, please? THANK YOU!


----------



## ggieseke

rhroyse said:


> Could I please get a link to the image for the TCD748000, please? THANK YOU!


PM sent.


----------



## junk101

Hi.. I am in need of two images..please. I am replacing the hard drives and power supplies in both units. 

Also, is there a preferred size/brand HD to purchase?

1. TCD748000 TiVo Premiere XL Series4 HD DVR
2. TCD746320 TiVo Premiere Series4 HD DVR

Would be much obliged 
Melinda


----------



## MarkusDff

Can i grab the link for the TCD748000?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## joncollins

Me too! Image for TCD748000. My HD is failing. Picture studders. Thanks!


----------



## grimacedface

Please, somebody send me a link for an img for TCD748000 and TCD746500


----------



## ggieseke

grimacedface said:


> Please, somebody send me a link for an img for TCD748000 and TCD746500


PM sent.


----------



## nj96

Can I join in on the TCD748000 image link train please? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## grimacedface

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ggieseke

nj96 said:


> Can I join in on the TCD748000 image link train please? Thanks a bunch!


PM sent.


----------



## grimacedface

Once the drive is restored, then what? I tried to expand it with the JMFS boot CD, but it says no TiVo drives found. Tried R for refresh but still nothing. Do I have to put the drive back into TiVo box, and let it do it's thing, before it will be considered a TiVo drive again?


----------



## ggieseke

grimacedface said:


> Once the drive is restored, then what? I tried to expand it with the JMFS boot CD, but it says no TiVo drives found. Tried R for refresh but still nothing. Do I have to put the drive back into TiVo box, and let it do it's thing, before it will be considered a TiVo drive again?


It should just see it. How is it connected to the PC (USB, SATA, etc)?


----------



## grimacedface

USB dock. Your restore program restored the drive but wasn't sure what to do next. Is there a way to make sure that it did in fact restore the img? I put the 320 img on two different 500gb drives


----------



## grimacedface

Posted only to up my count, so I can quote. 1


----------



## grimacedface

Posted only to up my count, so I can quote. 2


----------



## grimacedface

Posted only to up my count, so I can quote. 3


----------



## grimacedface

Posted only to up my count, so I can quote. 4


----------



## grimacedface

ggieseke said:


> It should just see it. How is it connected to the PC (USB, SATA, etc)?


USB dock. Your restore program restored the drive but wasn't sure what to do next. Is there a way to make sure that it did in fact restore the img? I put the 320 img on two different 500gb drives. I put the drives back into the TiVo boxes just to see if they even worked. They did but still going through the settings to make sure, and to see how big the hard drive space is. My XL tb drive died from taking it out and then accidentally initializing it, then purposely formatting it, and now Windows won't see it. So I put two 500gb in each. One using a 2.5" drive though.


----------



## ggieseke

grimacedface said:


> USB dock. Your restore program restored the drive but wasn't sure what to do next. Is there a way to make sure that it did in fact restore the img? I put the 320 img on two different 500gb drives. I put the drives back into the TiVo boxes just to see if they even worked. They did but still going through the settings to make sure, and to see how big the hard drive space is. My XL tb drive died from taking it out and then accidentally initializing it, then purposely formatting it, and now Windows won't see it. So I put two 500gb in each. One using a 2.5" drive though.


The easiest way to make sure that it restored the image is to start a Truncated Backup. You don't have to click the final confirmation button to start it writing to disk, but if it goes through the analyzing stage without any erros the drive should be ready to go in the TiVo.

I'm not sure if jmfs will see drives in a USB dock, especially if it's USB 3.0. Someone with more experience with it should be able to tell you. I have only used it with direct SATA connections or in a purely virtual setting.

If the 1TB drive passes the manufacturers test (WinDlg, SeaTools, etc) DvrBARS should be able to write the 748 image to it.


----------



## telemark

ggieseke said:


> I'm not sure if jmfs will see drives in a USB dock, especially if it's USB 3.0. Someone with more experience with it should be able to tell you. I have only used it with direct SATA connections or in a purely virtual setting.


Interacting with USB devices is up to the linux kernel. jmfs will work with any connection the kernel understands. Some Tivo-specific CD's might predate USB 3.0 but the one CD that was made recently (in the DIY 4TB Premiere thread) this should not be an issue for it.


----------



## cjgadd3

I too would like an image for a 750500. Thanks much.


----------



## jefeuno

Can I swap a HDD from a TCD748000 into a 746320 without a problem? Would I have to remarry the swapped drive? Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

jefeuno said:


> Can I swap a HDD from a TCD748000 into a 746320 without a problem? Would I have to remarry the swapped drive? Thanks


You would definitely have to run Clear & Delete Everything to marry the drive to the 746.

Other than that, it's impossible to say for sure. I ran a 758250 (Elite) image in my 748000 for about 6 months without any problems, but the source image was on software 14.5 and the first thing it did was download an update to the latest OS. That process SEEMS to identify the hardware and download the correct software. If the 748 drive is up to date I have no idea how it would handle it.


----------



## bonkers54

Could I get a TCD748000 image too please? Thanks!


----------



## cwmd2000

If possible, could someone send me the disk image for the 748000?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## ggieseke

cwmd2000 said:


> If possible, could someone send me the disk image for the 748000?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris


PM sent.


----------



## JoeJoeC

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Hi can someone send me the image for TCD748000 ?
I'm trying to fix the machine for my mom.


----------



## ggieseke

JoeJoeC said:


> Hi can someone send me the image for TCD748000 ?
> I'm trying to fix the machine for my mom.


PM sent.


----------



## rhg84

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Could you send me the image for a tcd746320. Thanks in advance! Need to get my mom's tivo back up and running.


----------



## krusir

Hi, 

Can someone send me the image for TCD748000? System HDD died ... 

No TV for a week .... 

Simon.


----------



## ggieseke

krusir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone send me the image for TCD748000? System HDD died ...
> 
> No TV for a week ....
> 
> Simon.


PM sent.


----------



## Morpheus101

Hello,

I'm now is this same situation and really need a link to the image for the TCD748000...

Thanks...


----------



## ggieseke

Morpheus101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm now is this same situation and really need a link to the image for the TCD748000...
> 
> Thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## imtimit

I am in the same boat as many others with the TCD748000 image. Would someone mind sending me a link to it please? Thank you. - Tim


----------



## ggieseke

imtimit said:


> I am in the same boat as many others with the TCD748000 image. Would someone mind sending me a link to it please? Thank you. - Tim


PM sent.


----------



## tainttown

If possible, could someone send me the disk image for the 748000? Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

tainttown said:


> If possible, could someone send me the disk image for the 748000? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Morpheus101

Woops, wrong...


----------



## Asunwoo

Hi can I get the TCD746320 image? Thank you!


----------



## mbcop

Can someone can please send me a link too for the TCD748000? Also if you have a link for the best instructions I'd be grateful.


----------



## ggieseke

mbcop said:


> Can someone can please send me a link too for the TCD748000? Also if you have a link for the best instructions I'd be grateful.


PM sent.


----------



## tv9

Hi,

Can someone send PM me a TCD748000 image? I had previously upgraded my Premier XL to a 2TB drive that has now failed. The stock image will work, I just have to expand it, correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

tv9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone send PM me a TCD748000 image? I had previously upgraded my Premier XL to a 2TB drive that has now failed. The stock image will work, I just have to expand it, correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## fbremix

Can someone send me the image for TCD748000, thank you so much!!


----------



## ggieseke

fbremix said:


> Can someone send me the image for TCD748000, thank you so much!!


PM sent.


----------



## padawer

Also need the link for the TCD748000 ... very much appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke

padawer said:


> Also need the link for the TCD748000 ... very much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## ThreeTivos

Please send me the TCD748000 image, thank you. Does it work for multiple size drives or just 1TB?


----------



## ggieseke

ThreeTivos said:


> Please send me the TCD748000 image, thank you. Does it work for multiple size drives or just 1TB?


PM sent. It requires at least a 1TB drive, but you can use a 2TB drive and expand it using jmfs after restoring the image.

You can go up to 4TB if you restore the image to a 1-2TB drive, put the drive in the TiVo and let it update to the latest software, then copy it to a 3-4TB drive using MFS Tools 3.2.


----------



## ThreeTivos

Just loaded the image on 2 TB drive. Thanks for providing that, tried looking for JMFS to expand, but not having any luck. Could you point me to it and give a few instructions for a newbie? Thanks again.


----------



## worachj

ThreeTivos said:


> Just loaded the image on 2 TB drive. Thanks for providing that, tried looking for JMFS to expand, but not having any luck. Could you point me to it and give a few instructions for a newbie? Thanks again.


Premiere Drive Upgrade Instructions - with all-in-one jmfs Live CD
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968



> 1.Download CD disk image (ISO). For basic usage you only need the "jmfs-*.iso.zip" file. Sources (jmfs-src*.zip) are also in the folder for those who want to build themselves. (download link above)
> 2. Unzip the ISO and burn it on CD
> 3. Connect a Tivo disk and a new large disk to a computer. SATA or USB - does not matter, it will work either way, but SATA is faster.
> 4. Boot that computer from the CD burned in step #2.
> 5. The guide will be started automatically, follow the prompts.
> a. If you are upgrading from stock drive, you will need to do: Copy, Expand, Supersize - in that order.
> b. If you are supersizing an already expanded drive, just do Supersize.​


You can down load the jmfs-rev104.iso from my dropbox.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ex4haupwwlbveh/jmfs-rev104.iso?dl=0


----------



## Teeitupmo

tv9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone send PM me a TCD748000 image? I had previously upgraded my Premier XL to a 2TB drive that has now failed. The stock image will work, I just have to expand it, correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just curious, how long was your TiVo running with the 2TB drive before it failed and what model of drive was it?

I just asking because barring a freak circumstance, the proper drive in a DVR should last many years.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## theophilus2016

Been looking for days for a Tivo Premiere Image...is there anyone here that can help? Thank you!


----------



## unitron

theophilus2016 said:


> Been looking for days for a Tivo Premiere Image...is there anyone here that can help? Thank you!


You should specify exactly which Premiere model you have.

Look at the sticker on the back where the power cord plugs in and find the number that starts with TCD


----------



## ggieseke

theophilus2016 said:


> Been looking for days for a Tivo Premiere Image...is there anyone here that can help? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## theophilus2016

unitron said:


> You should specify exactly which Premiere model you have.
> 
> Look at the sticker on the back where the power cord plugs in and find the number that starts with TCD


It's a TCD748000...same as this thread. ggieseke was very quick to respond and help. Thank you!


----------



## unitron

theophilus2016 said:


> It's a TCD748000...same as this thread. ggieseke was very quick to respond and help. Thank you!


So despite saying you needed a Premiere image, you actually needed a Premiere XL image?


----------



## jugheadz

My TCD746320's hard drive died today. Can anyone send me the image link?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

jugheadz said:


> My TCD746320's hard drive died today. Can anyone send me the image link?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## jugheadz

Got it up and running. Thank you so much! It was fast and easy. =)


----------



## MeCaruso

The Hard Drive on my TCD748000 is completely dead. Can I please get the link to an image.

Thank you so much!


----------



## ggieseke

MeCaruso said:


> The Hard Drive on my TCD748000 is completely dead. Can I please get the link to an image.
> 
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## ciscokid516

Newbie here 

I finally pulled out my TCD748000 Premier XL put of my storage unit, had been in there for a little over a year. 

It won't boot up now, I opened it up and it looks like the original 1TB hard drive powers up, makes 3 or 4 little bumping sounds and then nothing happens. 

Is there anyone who can send me the link for the software so I can push it to a new 1TB drive or possibly upgrade it to 2TB?


----------



## ciscokid516

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

ciscokid516 said:


> Newbie here
> 
> I finally pulled out my TCD748000 Premier XL put of my storage unit, had been in there for a little over a year.
> 
> It won't boot up now, I opened it up and it looks like the original 1TB hard drive powers up, makes 3 or 4 little bumping sounds and then nothing happens.
> 
> Is there anyone who can send me the link for the software so I can push it to a new 1TB drive or possibly upgrade it to 2TB?


See the DvrBARS thread in the Upgrade forum.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## rainbow

I recently secured a 748 series premiere. tried to upgrade the hard drive from 1T to 2T, and there seems to be an issue. I think the software image might be starting to have issues. I used dvrbars as well as winmfs. whenever I tried to put in the 'new' 2T HD, the TiVo will not get past the start up screen. I did to the kickstarts w/the original HD and doing that was able to get the software upgraded to 2.6 after a couple of times. assuming I have diagnosed the issue as wonky software, is there any way for me to get a clean image for a 748?


----------



## ciscokid516

Ok, here's an update. I ended up buying a 3TB WD Green drive to replace the dead 1TB.

First I used DVRBars to copy the factory software onto the new hard drive, then I used the JMFS CD to expand the drive. It went from 143 hours of HD to 431 hours. I didn't supersize it at this time.

The software part is done. Tomorrow I will do the hardware part and actually install it in the Premiere XL. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## ggieseke

rainbow said:


> I recently secured a 748 series premiere. tried to upgrade the hard drive from 1T to 2T, and there seems to be an issue. I think the software image might be starting to have issues. I used dvrbars as well as winmfs. whenever I tried to put in the 'new' 2T HD, the TiVo will not get past the start up screen. I did to the kickstarts w/the original HD and doing that was able to get the software upgraded to 2.6 after a couple of times. assuming I have diagnosed the issue as wonky software, is there any way for me to get a clean image for a 748?


PM sent. You might want to search the Upgrade forum for PUIS (Power Up In Standby) posts. There have been several reports of WD20EURX drives that have PUIS enabled. You can use HDAT2 from the Universal Boot CD to disable it.


----------



## Sparky1234

HDAT2 can be found on the Ultimate Boot CD (ver 5.34) under: 
-HDD
--Diagnosis
--HDAT2

1. Select HDAT2 then load all drivers
2. Select the drive you want to check the PUIS setting on
3. Select command menu/command feature sets
a. 'Power-Up in Standby (PUIS) feature set is near bottom with a status of enabled or disabled. If enabled, arrow down until the feature set is highlighted then select return. It will ask for confirmation that you want to change the status. Enter Y to proceed with disabling PUIS.
4. My drive arrived with PUIS disabled.


----------



## rainbow

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. You might want to search the Upgrade forum for PUIS (Power Up In Standby) posts. There have been several reports of WD20EURX drives that have PUIS enabled. You can use HDAT2 from the Universal Boot CD to disable it.


I have a WD20EZRX I am trying to upgrade to. will see if it does the job. 
btw, I saw this harddrive thru newegg - would these good for tivos? - I have been trying to stick with WD greens

HITACHI 0F14681 Deskstar 7K4000 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0GB/s 3.5 Internal Hard Drive .


----------



## ggieseke

rainbow said:


> I have a WD20EZRX I am trying to upgrade to. will see if it does the job.
> btw, I saw this harddrive thru newegg - would these good for tivos? - I have been trying to stick with WD greens
> 
> HITACHI 0F14681 Deskstar 7K4000 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0GB/s 3.5 Internal Hard Drive .


The Green is fine. On the same Universal Boot CD there's another utility named wdidle3. On the EZRX Green line you usually need to run it too and disable Intellipark.

The 7200RPM Hitachi is probably a poor choice. You don't need the extra RPMs and they run hotter than the Greens.


----------



## rainbow

Update- the new 2T is in the process of updating now, after doing the initial setup. Will do clear and delete once that is done so the image will be tied to my machine. :up: Assuming I should do the clear and delete


----------



## ciscokid516

I was not able to fix my Premiere XL. I used the factory image and copied it to a new 3TB Green drive with DVRBars and then expanded it with the JMFS CD.

I put it in the Tivo, it booted up and the initial screen came on, then it would just turn off by itself and repeat the process until I pulled the power cord.

I trying to think if I did something wrong but I followed all the steps so now I don't know what to do with this.


----------



## ggieseke

rainbow said:


> Update- the new 2T is in the process of updating now, after doing the initial setup. Will do clear and delete once that is done so the image will be tied to my machine. :up: Assuming I should do the clear and delete


My 748 image came from a new TiVo that was never powered up, so you may be able to skip the C&DE. You can check the Media Access Key under Account & System Info. It it's all zeros you have to run it.


----------



## ggieseke

ciscokid516 said:


> I was not able to fix my Premiere XL. I used the factory image and copied it to a new 3TB Green drive with DVRBars and then expanded it with the JMFS CD.
> 
> I put it in the Tivo, it booted up and the initial screen came on, then it would just turn off by itself and repeat the process until I pulled the power cord.
> 
> I trying to think if I did something wrong but I followed all the steps so now I don't know what to do with this.


Until 20.3.8 came out, Premieres couldn't handle any drive over 2TB even without expanding it. The image I sent you is a from factory "virgin" 748 that's running 14.5.

I sent you another PM link to an image that was upgraded to 20.4.1. It should work, but you'll probably have to run Clear & Delete Everything to tie it to the motherboard.


----------



## rainbow

ggieseke said:


> My 748 image came from a new TiVo that was never powered up, so you may be able to skip the C&DE. You can check the Media Access Key under Account & System Info. It it's all zeros you have to run it.


Cool! All the info was listed so it worked glad not to have to do c and d. Only issue I have is that it is showing 157 hrs and this is a 2T hd. If it is a virgin copy, I am thinking maybe I should use it to replace the image on the orig had as well. I am pretty certain the orig image was starting to be corrupted. One of the proms I had used last wknd said something about the mfs info not being right . Not sure what the verbiage was.


----------



## ciscokid516

Thank you so much for your help Greg. Sorry I can't reply to your PM, I don't have enough posts yet.

I will try it this weekend and get back to you.


----------



## ggieseke

rainbow said:


> Cool! All the info was listed so it worked glad not to have to do c and d. Only issue I have is that it is showing 157 hrs and this is a 2T hd. If it is a virgin copy, I am thinking maybe I should use it to replace the image on the orig had as well. I am pretty certain the orig image was starting to be corrupted. One of the proms I had used last wknd said something about the mfs info not being right . Not sure what the verbiage was.


DvrBARS just writes the image, which came from a 1TB drive. You need to use jmfs to expand it into the full capacity of the new 2TB drive.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968


----------



## ggieseke

ciscokid516 said:


> Thank you so much for your help Greg. Sorry I can't reply to your PM, I don't have enough posts yet.
> 
> I will try it this weekend and get back to you.


That's OK, my PM box is pretty full anyway. When you do try it let me know how it goes, and if it needs a Clear & Delete Everything. I think I caught that 20.4.1 image at the exact right moment after running C&DE myself so that you shouldn't have to (at least that was the idea).


----------



## rainbow

ggieseke said:


> DvrBARS just writes the image, which came from a 1TB drive. You need to use jmfs to expand it into the full capacity of the new 2TB drive.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968


Right, I keep forgetting what works with what! Just got it done


----------



## ciscokid516

Hey Greg, just finished up. The Premier XL is up and running smoothly, I used your image on a 3TB drive then I expanded it. It's now showing 413 hours HD. 

I was able to call my cable company to activate the CableCard and I signed up for 1 year of Tivo service, it took a while to download the guide but everything is great now. Thank you so much!!


----------



## reggiebrown40

Hi guys,

Was wondering if someone can help me out here. I have a HD that seems to be wearing out and I'd like to put a new one in. The drive still works but seems to be slower than usual, even after resetting to factory spec. I tried WinMFS and DVRbars, both failed, probably because I have a smaller drive than the 1TB that the unit came with. I couldn't even make an image file from the original 1TB that I had, which was odd -- it told me it was not a Tivo hard drive, but it's the same HD that was in the unit when I bought it from Best Buy in '10. Can anyone help me out with an image? I have a TiVo Series 4, service number begins with 748000. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## rainbow

reggiebrown40 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Was wondering if someone can help me out here. I have a HD that seems to be wearing out and I'd like to put a new one in. The drive still works but seems to be slower than usual, even after resetting to factory spec. I tried WinMFS and DVRbars, both failed, probably because I have a smaller drive than the 1TB that the unit came with. I couldn't even make an image file from the original 1TB that I had, which was odd -- it told me it was not a Tivo hard drive, but it's the same HD that was in the unit when I bought it from Best Buy in '10. Can anyone help me out with an image? I have a TiVo Series 4, service number begins with 748000. Any help is much appreciated.


Win mfs does not work with the premiere/748000. You need to use jmfs boot cd with premieres to expand. Winmfs does not recognize premiere hds. See my questions above.


----------



## reggiebrown40

rainbow said:


> Win mfs does not work with the premiere/748000. You need to use jmfs boot cd with premieres to expand. Winmfs does not recognize premiere hds. See my questions above.


Thanks for the reply rainbow. I tried the jmfs disk as well. It looks like will work but I don't have an equal or greater size drive at the moment. I need to put the image on a lower capacity drive until I can get a bigger one. I'd also like the image file so that I never run into this in the future.


----------



## ggieseke

reggiebrown40 said:


> Thanks for the reply rainbow. I tried the jmfs disk as well. It looks like will work but I don't have an equal or greater size drive at the moment. I need to put the image on a lower capacity drive until I can get a bigger one. I'd also like the image file so that I never run into this in the future.


PM sent.


----------



## ciscokid516

Taped my first show on the Tivo, an episode of South Park, lol

Everything went smoothly, thank you once again!!!


----------



## reggiebrown40

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


:up:


----------



## reggiebrown40

Am I correct in that I'll need at least a 1TB drive to install the image? Also, what are the thoughts on SSD drives? Just trying to get the best performance possible.

thanks.


----------



## unitron

reggiebrown40 said:


> Am I correct in that I'll need at least a 1TB drive to install the image? Also, what are the thoughts on SSD drives? Just trying to get the best performance possible.
> 
> thanks.


You always need a drive at least as big as the drive from which an image was made (or at least as big as the original drive that image traces back to).

TiVos aren't any faster with a 7200RPM drive than with a 5400RPM one, so an SSD is a waste of money for that application.

I don't know enough about the whole "wear leveling" subject to know if that would be better, worse, or the same with a TiVo as with a PC.


----------



## ggieseke

reggiebrown40 said:


> Am I correct in that I'll need at least a 1TB drive to install the image? Also, what are the thoughts on SSD drives? Just trying to get the best performance possible.


Anything below 1TB and it won't restore at all. Since that image came from a factory drive that was never booted, the OS is too old to handle drives over 2TB and it will boot loop. Once you put the drive back in the XL and let it update to the latest software you can use MFSTools 3.2 to copy/expand it to a larger drive.

SSD drives won't make it perform any better, and aren't designed to be written over continuously.


----------



## reggiebrown40

ggieseke said:


> Anything below 1TB and it won't restore at all. Since that image came from a factory drive that was never booted, the OS is too old to handle drives over 2TB and it will boot loop. Once you put the drive back in the XL and let it update to the latest software you can use MFSTools 3.2 to copy/expand it to a larger drive.
> 
> SSD drives won't make it perform any better, and aren't designed to be written over continuously.


Understood. I thought the image you were sending was from a 160GB Tivo. I actually still have the original drive that came with my Tivo which is 1TB in size. If copying requires an equal or bigger drive I'll just go get another drive. I think that SSD's are a big improvement over HD's and if there are any bottlenecks it will be due to either the processor or the hard disk controller in the Tivo. I don't believe it will perform any worse so I'll give it a shot. Have you or the previous poster Unitron ever used an SSD in a Tivo?


----------



## ggieseke

XLs shipped with 1TB drives, so that's the smallest image available.

TiVos throttle down the drive speed to 1.5Gbps (SATA I) no matter what you put in them. A few people have tried SSDs, but I'm not one of them. Check the specs if you go that route - it has to have AT LEAST 1,953,525,168 512-byte sectors usable to restore the image.


----------



## reggiebrown40

ggieseke,

I was able to image my new SSD drive and the results are great. Moving through the menus are much faster than before so I think there is some benefit to having an SSD drive, although it may be a little early to tell. Thanks for all your help. I'll report back with an assessment once my drive starts filling up.


----------



## DTR1947

Trying to locate image for my dead hard drive Tivo TCD748000


----------



## ggieseke

DTR1947 said:


> Trying to locate image for my dead hard drive Tivo TCD748000


PM sent.


----------



## ciscokid516

ggieseke said:


> Until 20.3.8 came out, Premieres couldn't handle any drive over 2TB even without expanding it. The image I sent you is a from factory "virgin" 748 that's running 14.5.
> 
> I sent you another PM link to an image that was upgraded to 20.4.1. It should work, but you'll probably have to run Clear & Delete Everything to tie it to the motherboard.


Hey Greg, can you PM me the 20.4.1 or newer image again, I want to archive it in case I have problems in the future. Thank you so much, the Tivo is still working well.


----------



## ggieseke

ciscokid516 said:


> Hey Greg, can you PM me the 20.4.1 or newer image again, I want to archive it in case I have problems in the future. Thank you so much, the Tivo is still working well.


What model was that for? My memory sux.


----------



## dr.greghouse

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Need an image for a dead hard drive for Tivo TCD748000. Help!


----------



## ggieseke

dr.greghouse said:


> Need an image for a dead hard drive for Tivo TCD748000. Help!


PM sent.


----------



## ciscokid516

ggieseke said:


> What model was that for? My memory sux.


.

Greg, sorry for the delay, been busy working :-( I have the TCD748000 Premier XL model, the 20.4.1 image worked fine, I just lost the copy though, can you PM it to me again? Thank you


----------



## ciscokid516

Thanks Greg!


----------



## trsonderm

Can I also get an image for the TCD748000 Premier XL model


----------



## ggieseke

trsonderm said:


> Can I also get an image for the TCD748000 Premier XL model


PM sent.


----------



## blankscrew

Also looking for a TCD748000 image. Thanks in advance


----------



## blankscrew

blankscrew said:


> Also looking for a TCD748000 image. Thanks in advance


So, apparently, I asked for this a couple years ago and was able to find the image. The problem I'm having is that the hard drive I'm trying to use is smaller than the original hard drive. I'm moving from a 1TB to 750GB (because that's what I have on hand). Is this possible?


----------



## ggieseke

It isn't possible to restore that image to anything less than a 1TB drive.


----------



## dr.greghouse

dr.greghouse said:


> Need an image for a dead hard drive for Tivo TCD748000. Help!


Also looking for images for TCD849500 and TCD849000. (Tivo BOLT).


----------



## ggieseke

dr.greghouse said:


> Also looking for images for TCD849500 and TCD849000. (Tivo BOLT).


There aren't any Roamio or Bolt images that I know of. Up to 3TB you can just put a blank drive in the TiVo and it will auto-format it. For drives over 3TB and up to 8TB it's the same process, but you have to have to also use MFS Reformatter (available in the Upgrade Forum here) to get the full capacity. There's a bug in the boot code that won't accept MFS partitions over 2TB, and that's what the auto-format routine creates for larger drives.


----------



## rif

Is there anyway i can I get an image for a premiere XL, 748-0011? (Same a 748-0000?), my HD died.

Also, are the instructions in the first post of the DvrBARS thread still the latest to follow?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

rif said:


> Is there anyway i can I get an image for a premiere XL, 748-0011? (Same a 748-0000?), my HD died.
> 
> Also, are the instructions in the first post of the DvrBARS thread still the latest to follow?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent. The instructions haven't changed (it's a very simple user interface).


----------



## mtaskey

blankscrew said:


> Also looking for a TCD748000 image. Thanks in advance


I'm also looking for a good tcd748000 image. My restore keeps rebooting at the starting up screen. Thanks so much.


----------



## ggieseke

mtaskey said:


> I'm also looking for a good tcd748000 image. My restore keeps rebooting at the starting up screen. Thanks so much.


OM sent.


----------



## sharp1

My Premiere XL just died also and JMFS tools can't detect an image to try to recover from. Would you be able to share an image for it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

sharp1 said:


> My Premiere XL just died also and JMFS tools can't detect an image to try to recover from. Would you be able to share an image for it? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Troy D

I am getting a continuously rebooting startup screen with all the lights momentarily flashing. I am thinking most likely hard drive failure. 

I too would need an image to install on a new HD.

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## ggieseke

Troy D said:


> I am getting a continuously rebooting startup screen with all the lights momentarily flashing. I am thinking most likely hard drive failure.
> 
> I too would need an image to install on a new HD.
> 
> Thanks,
> Troy


PM sent.


----------



## Dvrguy

My Premiere XL died. Pretty sure the HD is corrupted. I have a bunch of 2TB drives,
I'd like to create a new 2TB HD - but I don't think I can get it off of my existing HD. 
Can I get a link to the TCD748000 image. 

Thanks in advance ....


----------



## ggieseke

Dvrguy said:


> My Premiere XL died. Pretty sure the HD is corrupted. I have a bunch of 2TB drives,
> I'd like to create a new 2TB HD - but I don't think I can get it off of my existing HD.
> Can I get a link to the TCD748000 image.
> 
> Thanks in advance ....


PM sent.


----------



## sharp1

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## kenneth2017

This is my first post. A few days ago, I bought a used Premiere XL and had to replace the hard drive. Now, every time I restart the XL, the front panel also displayed a solid green light, with all the other lights flashing. Can I also get the link to the TCD748000 image? Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

kenneth2017 said:


> This is my first post. A few days ago, I bought a used Premiere XL and had to replace the hard drive. Now, every time I restart the XL, the front panel also displayed a solid green light, with all the other lights flashing. Can I also get the link to the TCD748000 image? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## shawn_bowen

Hello My TiVo Premiere XL4 THX Tivo Died and reboots at same point after it says Tivo will start within a few minutes.
And it reboots like 1 time every five minutes so I am thinking it is not a Power supply etc I unplugged everything including cable card but still happens same way. I if someone can get me an image and tell me what app to use to image it to new drive.

TiVo Premiere XL4 758- I need a link to an image for it if anyone can give me a link id appreciate it.


----------



## ggieseke

shawn_bowen said:


> Hello My TiVo Premiere XL4 THX Tivo Died and reboots at same point after it says Tivo will start within a few minutes.
> And it reboots like 1 time every five minutes so I am thinking it is not a Power supply etc I unplugged everything including cable card but still happens same way. I if someone can get me an image and tell me what app to use to image it to new drive.
> 
> TiVo Premiere XL4 758- I need a link to an image for it if anyone can give me a link id appreciate it.


PM sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------



## Eric R.

Hello All, I also just had my Premier XL (TCD748000) drive die on me. (right after I had a PS3 die on me as well .) I get a PASS on the initial state, a FAIL 7 on short, conveyance and extended and the off-line scan ran for 900+ mins and didn't stop on the S.M.A.R.T. test. Anyone know if there is any possibility of copying the drive over to a new drive with these results? I may be screwed but I am hoping that maybe I can stick it in the freezer and get it to either transfer over to another drive or if not at least boot up and run for a short period of time where I can take screen shots of my OnePasses and list of recordings. Also I unfortunately have an expander attached. So I don't know if I could possibly copy to a new drive and continue on or not. Ideally I would like to get the largest affordable drive I can to expand it as much as possible. What is the largest you can get on this model? I've seen different info in different places.

@ggieseke or anyone else that has it. I think I may need to see about getting an image for it. Can you point me to it or PM me for it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Eric R. said:


> Hello All, I also just had my Premier XL (TCD748000) drive die on me. (right after I had a PS3 die on me as well .) I get a PASS on the initial state, a FAIL 7 on short, conveyance and extended and the off-line scan ran for 900+ mins and didn't stop on the S.M.A.R.T. test. Anyone know if there is any possibility of copying the drive over to a new drive with these results? I may be screwed but I am hoping that maybe I can stick it in the freezer and get it to either transfer over to another drive or if not at least boot up and run for a short period of time where I can take screen shots of my OnePasses and list of recordings. Also I unfortunately have an expander attached. So I don't know if I could possibly copy to a new drive and continue on or not. Ideally I would like to get the largest affordable drive I can to expand it as much as possible. What is the largest you can get on this model? I've seen different info in different places.
> 
> @ggieseke or anyone else that has it. I think I may need to see about getting an image for it. Can you point me to it or PM me for it? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Eric R.

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much ggieseke.


----------



## tasse

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Eric,

I have the same problem you had. Would you mind sharing the image you have?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

tasse said:


> Eric,
> 
> I have the same problem you had. Would you mind sharing the image you have?
> Many thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Equalyzer

Hello, my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 has died and I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it. Also what is the current recommended rebuild method/tools and largest drive size that can be used? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

Equalyzer said:


> Hello, my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 has died and I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it. Also what is the current recommended rebuild method/tools and largest drive size that can be used? Thank you in advance!


PM sent. You can use DvrBARS to restore it, and after that you can expand it up to 2TB with jmfs. The minimum drive size for this image is 1TB.

You can go up to 4TB if you restore the image to a smaller drive, put it in the TiVo and let it update to the latest software, then copy it to a new drive with MFSTools 3.2. From that point it's possible to go up to 8TB (see jmbach's 8TB Premiere thread) but it's a bit tricky.

All of the tools and threads I mentioned are in the Upgrade Center forum.


----------



## bigdobbs80

Hello, my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 has died and I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## ggieseke

bigdobbs80 said:


> Hello, my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 has died and I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


PM sent.


----------



## bigdobbs80

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks alot for your software and help.

Bob


----------



## JSC175

Hi - my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 won't boot anymore. I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
James


----------



## ggieseke

JSC175 said:


> Hi - my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 won't boot anymore. I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> James


Sent.


----------



## ehsiung

My TiVo Premier (TCD746320) started flaking out earlier this year and finally gave up the ghost recently and won't boot now. Can someone help me out with an image so I can try to resurrect it? Much appreciated.

Eric


----------



## ggieseke

ehsiung said:


> My TiVo Premier (TCD746320) started flaking out earlier this year and finally gave up the ghost recently and won't boot now. Can someone help me out with an image so I can try to resurrect it? Much appreciated.
> 
> Eric


Sent.


----------



## yellow_dog999

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Hi All,
Long time TIVO user but never had my hard drive die ... until now. Been doing lots of reading on the community. I'm going to try to use DvrBARS to restore to another 1TB drive but could really use an image. TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000.
Thanks so much


----------



## ggieseke

yellow_dog999 said:


> Hi All,
> Long time TIVO user but never had my hard drive die ... until now. Been doing lots of reading on the community. I'm going to try to use DvrBARS to restore to another 1TB drive but could really use an image. TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000.
> Thanks so much


PM sent.


----------



## Jogazola

Hello Everyone,

I have been a tivo user for MANY years and I just received the GSOD on my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 with Lifetime Sub. I took out the drive (WD Green 1 TB) and ran tests and they came up clean. So I had the silly idea of wiping the drive and then reinstalling the image. Only bad part is that I don't have an image. Can someone please send me an image.

Thank you very much!


----------



## ggieseke

Jogazola said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a tivo user for MANY years and I just received the GSOD on my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 with Lifetime Sub. I took out the drive (WD Green 1 TB) and ran tests and they came up clean. So I had the silly idea of wiping the drive and then reinstalling the image. Only bad part is that I don't have an image. Can someone please send me an image.
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## Justin Nolan

Hi everyone!

I did the dumb thing on my TCD746320. Hopefully there is still an image available. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ggieseke

Justin Nolan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I did the dumb thing on my TCD746320. Hopefully there is still an image available. Thanks in advance for any help!


PM sent.


----------



## showdoctor

had an old pioneer tivo/dvd recorder that worked great, but haven't used it much since it only was SD
just picked up a tcd748000 at a garage sale
seems stuck on the "starting up" screen
i need to either reformat or get a new HD for it

or is there anything i can "try" to get it working?

or guess an image of the drive would be great to have... 
thanks, much appreciated
morelater
the show doctor


----------



## ggieseke

showdoctor said:


> had an old pioneer tivo/dvd recorder that worked great, but haven't used it much since it only was SD
> just picked up a tcd748000 at a garage sale
> seems stuck on the "starting up" screen
> i need to either reformat or get a new HD for it
> 
> or is there anything i can "try" to get it working?
> 
> or guess an image of the drive would be great to have...
> thanks, much appreciated
> morelater
> the show doctor


PM Sent.


----------



## joel9

Guess I need an image, too. Half a dozen TiVos and this XL has the only drive that has ever failed. Also, the only one where I had used the original TiVo drive!


----------



## ggieseke

joel9 said:


> Guess I need an image, too. Half a dozen TiVos and this XL has the only drive that has ever failed. Also, the only one where I had used the original TiVo drive!


PM sent.


----------



## faxpaper

TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 won't boot anymore. Image please.


----------



## ayceblue

My premier xl also died (TCD 748000). Will not boot, all lights on front of unit are constantly lit. I put a new power supply in and get the same response. Now I'm wondering if the HD is bad. If anyone has an image for the 748 I can try a new drive to see if that is the problem. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## shwru980r

ayceblue said:


> My premier xl also died (TCD 748000). Will not boot, all lights on front of unit are constantly lit. I put a new power supply in and get the same response. Now I'm wondering if the HD is bad. If anyone has an image for the 748 I can try a new drive to see if that is the problem. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Remove the hard drive from the Premiere, connect it to a PC, download and run the hard drive manufacturers diagnostic utility on the Tivo hard drive.


----------



## leswar

I think you might find solid (constantly) lit lights are a motherboard problem and not a hd problem.

I had a similar experience. Had an extra new in the box Premier from a Walmart clearance sale. 

Swapped-out the old ps with new ps. No go. Still had "solid lit" lights.
Tried the new hd. No go. Still had "solid lit" lights. Tried original ps and new hd. No go. Still had "solid lit" lights. 

Confirmed this is a motherboard problem that a new ps and/or hd combination doesn't fix when I put the old ps and old hd in the new
Premier and it started right up. I could see all my recordings in My Shows but obviously couldn't play them because that hd is married to the old motherboard.

Since the old Premier is Lifetimed and the spare new one is not subscribed I thought about trying to use the new motherboard -- maybe learning to reball the processor (where I think the subscription info lives) onto the new mb.... or wondering if there are parts I could use from the new motherboard for repairing the old mb. At this point I got nothing to lose.


----------



## ggieseke

ayceblue said:


> My premier xl also died (TCD 748000). Will not boot, all lights on front of unit are constantly lit. I put a new power supply in and get the same response. Now I'm wondering if the HD is bad. If anyone has an image for the 748 I can try a new drive to see if that is the problem. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Justin.KY

Can somebody send me the image for a TCD746320? I also need the tool to image the drive as well. Help is appreciated. My tivo won't boot


----------



## ayceblue

leswar said:


> I think you might find solid (constantly) lit lights are a motherboard problem and not a hd problem.
> 
> I had a similar experience. Had an extra new in the box Premier from a Walmart clearance sale.
> 
> Swapped-out the old ps with new ps. No go. Still had "solid lit" lights.
> Tried the new hd. No go. Still had "solid lit" lights. Tried original ps and new hd. No go. Still had "solid lit" lights.
> 
> Confirmed this is a motherboard problem that a new ps and/or hd combination doesn't fix when I put the old ps and old hd in the new
> Premier and it started right up. I could see all my recordings in My Shows but obviously couldn't play them because that hd is married to the old motherboard.
> 
> Since the old Premier is Lifetimed and the spare new one is not subscribed I thought about trying to use the new motherboard -- maybe learning to reball the processor (where I think the subscription info lives) onto the new mb.... or wondering if there are parts I could use from the new motherboard for repairing the old mb. At this point I got nothing to lose.


leswar - That is exactly what I did not want to hear. There is another well known website that states that the motherboard rarely goes bad. They say that solid lights point to a bad power supply and, oh, by the way, they sell the power supply for $79. So I bought it. I also backed up the HDD using ddrescue and got a full 1 TB image with no errors. Tonight I'll copy the image to a new drive to see if that does something. I also now have access to a known good 748 image (thanks ggieseke) that I will try. Please let me know if you have any luck with moving your lifetime subscription to the working mb, I might be in the same boat.


----------



## leswar

Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## ayceblue

leswar said:


> Good luck. Keep us updated.


Here is an update, as you requested. I partially gave up and bought a used premier XL off ebay for $30. Pulled the MB out, put it in mine, and it boots up. Regarding all the lights staying on solid, the new motherboard lights up all the lights for like 1/10th of a second and immediately goes to just the green light. The video immediately display "starting up". About 20 seconds later, you can see that the HD has spun up an the OS begins to load. So my spidey sense is telling me that it is stuck in reset. It's been years, but I remember back in the day that microcontrollers and CPUs have a reset pin, shouldn't be too far off the reset button on your computer. If you hold the reset all the lights come on, when you let go, lights go off and cpu starts booting. Does that make sense? Anyway, smells like that to me. I'm now wondering -- something like a capacitor/resistor holds the reset pin to ground and when power is applied to MB, cap/resister holds reset for 1/10th of a second, capacitor then charges and the voltage on the pin jumps to 5V (of whatever "on" is) and chip begins to boot. Hmm... might be worth taking a look...

Anyway, this whole exercise was to get the tivo working again so my wife won't lose her hundreds of hours of shows she does not want to lose. Now I'm beginning to see that the drives are encrypted and tied to the motherboard. That really ticks me off.


----------



## leswar

Thanks for the update. There is no hard reset via motherboard as you describe for tivo that I recall. There is a procedure using your remote to send codes on startup that can repair the disk if I'm recalling correctly. But for the life of me I forget the procedure. Try searching the forums or maybe someone will chime-in with the answer.

Did you test your disk in a pc or use Spinrite 6 on it?

Yeah, a different mb won't get you there cause your old drive is tied to your old mb and won't play any programs. But if your old hard drive is good you will see
all your programs listed under My Shows. They just won't play.

I guess the thing to do is to learn how to reball or find someone who can. Have fun checking out youtube. 

Maybe sign up for netflix/hulu or others for a month so the wife can catch up on her shows.. or learn about u (nevermind).


----------



## SirMontego

Wonderful people of tivo community, the hard drive on my premiere xl has died (TCD748000) could someone send me an iso. thanks a million!


----------



## ggieseke

SirMontego said:


> Wonderful people of tivo community, the hard drive on my premiere xl has died (TCD748000) could someone send me an iso. thanks a million!


Sent.


----------



## VeloceDesign

I'm in need of a clean Premiere XL TCD748000 image for a Lifetime unit that has stopped booting. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

VeloceDesign said:


> I'm in need of a clean Premiere XL TCD748000 image for a Lifetime unit that has stopped booting. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Fool on the Bay

After 7 years, my Premiere XL TCD748000 with a lifetime subscription has a failed disk. May I please have a clean image from which to build a replacement? 

Adding my voice to the many who have thanked ggieseke for this lifeline.


----------



## ggieseke

Fool on the Bay said:


> After 7 years, my Premiere XL TCD748000 with a lifetime subscription has a failed disk. May I please have a clean image from which to build a replacement?
> 
> Adding my voice to the many who have thanked ggieseke for this lifeline.


Sent.


----------



## Wilma Bird

my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 has died and I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

Wilma Bird said:


> my TiVo Premier XL model TCD748000 has died and I'm looking for an image so that I can rebuild it.
> Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## yergg

Same here, my TiVO Premier XL (TCD748000) HDD died and I need the image to rebuild. Anyone can help with this?


----------



## ggieseke

yergg said:


> Same here, my TiVO Premier XL (TCD748000) HDD died and I need the image to rebuild. Anyone can help with this?


Sent.


----------



## Pat_2018

Any one has premier XL image?


----------



## ggieseke

Pat_2018 said:


> Any one has premier XL image?


Sent.


----------



## Nikolette

My April 2010 Lifetime Subscription TiVO Premier XL (TCD748000) kept receiving a V53 error code on one of the two Hallmark movie channels (Christmas movies!!), so I looked it up and it said to unplug the Tivo, check the connections, etc. When I plugged it back in, the Welcome screen started, then went off, several times, then all the startup lights started flashing (not solid) after each Welcome screen, so I tried the unplug again. Eventually a loud screeching noise sounded and I quickly unplugged it again. I have Spectrum cable service, with a cable card but also still a box (?).

I've completely read all 200 messages in this thread. My noob questions are 1) is my HDD fried, 2) if not, what could it be, 3) if fried, how in the heck do I save my programs that I have in My Shows, 4) if I have to replace the HDD, are there instructions for what/where to buy, 5) does anyone think this almost 65 year old retired woman with almost nonexistent PC repair experience can do this, and/or 5) is there anyone in the *North Texas* area who might be available to help me, for a fee, of course?

Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions.

Niki


----------



## ggieseke

The only moving parts are the hard drive and the cooling fan, so the noise is probably coming from one or the other. You could stick a toothpick or something else that's non-conductive in the fan to keep the blades from spinning, then plug it back in for a few seconds to rule out the fan. If the hard drive is what's making the screeching sound, it's totally destroyed and recovery is impossible. If it's just the fan you can get a replacement from Weaknees.

TiVo Premiere, Roamio Plus/Pro replacement fan - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore

If you have access to a Windows PC and some way to hook up a hard drive to it like a USB docking station, building a new drive is pretty easy. See the DvrBARS thread in the Upgrade forum for basic instructions and I can send you a clean image to restore. The drive I'd use for that model is a Western Digital WD10EFRX.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

It's not hard to work on a Premiere XL, but if you're not comfortable working on electronics I'm in Pasadena (just outside Houston). UPS ground within Texas is fairly cheap and only takes a day or two.


----------



## camccardell

Hello gents.
I find myself in need of a TCD748000 image as well please.

Thanks!


----------



## BcScooter

Can someone please send me the TiVo xl image.


----------



## ggieseke

BcScooter said:


> Can someone please send me the TiVo xl image.





camccardell said:


> Hello gents.
> I find myself in need of a TCD748000 image as well please.


Sent.


----------



## paazel

Good afternoon, I am also in need of a TCD748000 image. Are there instructions on how to copy to a new hard drive?


----------



## ggieseke

paazel said:


> Good afternoon, I am also in need of a TCD748000 image. Are there instructions on how to copy to a new hard drive?


Image sent.


----------



## paazel

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


Thank you so much! Is there a guide on how to get this on a hard drive? I haven't hacked a Tivo since I upgraded my Series 3.


----------



## ggieseke

If you use a 1TB drive, just do a quick restore with DvrBARS. It's a Windows program that you can find in the Upgrade forum.

For larger drives, check out the MFSTools 3.2 thread.


----------



## paazel

Thanks @ggieske. I used my original drive with DvrBARS, but I experienced same result as my original drive, so I think either the drive is dying or corrupt. Used the TCD748000 image on the new drive and it now works, unfortunately I lost my programming and Cable Card connection, but at least it works now! 

Was thinking of upgrading to Bolt, but I'm going to try to hold out for an Android TV app and breakout box where I can just use my nVidia Shield.


----------



## paazel

ggieseke said:


> If you use a 1TB drive, just do a quick restore with DvrBARS. It's a Windows program that you can find in the Upgrade forum.
> 
> For larger drives, check out the MFSTools 3.2 thread.


Is it possible to extend the partition after using DvrBARS to use the image to restore a fresh drive? Does WinMFS still work for this or no?


----------



## ggieseke

paazel said:


> Is it possible to extend the partition after using DvrBARS to use the image to restore a fresh drive? Does WinMFS still work for this or no?


WinMFS doesn't work on Premieres, but you can expand it with MFSTools 3.2 by running the mfsadd and apmfix commands.

If you plan to use a drive over 2TB let me know. The factory image that I sent you is too old to boot at all on larger drives, but I have a newer image that should work.


----------



## paazel

Using a 2TB drive in fact!


----------



## pluto

Help, I need an image for my premier-748000.


----------



## ggieseke

pluto said:


> Help, I need an image for my premier-748000.


Sent.


----------



## Leesette

Does anyone have an image for a TCD65800?


----------



## Teeps

pm ggieseke he probably has one.


----------



## Jayala

Hello all. I just got a replacement harddrive for my TCD-748000. I am comfortable with the hardware replacement and fixing the burn Power supply cables (it still works) , I am a newbie at the software side of it. 
So what I have gathered, I will need a disk image for the 748 and then download the dvrBARS software to load that image into my new empty hard drive. I purchased a direct replacement 1TB WD10EFRX per the community suggestions , to keep it simple. I wish it was plug&play, but it looks like it isn’t.
Also I only have a laptop for a PC, will I need harddrive to USB adapter ?

Am I on the right track?


----------



## ggieseke

Jayala said:


> Hello all. I just got a replacement harddrive for my TCD-748000. I am comfortable with the hardware replacement and fixing the burn Power supply cables (it still works) , I am a newbie at the software side of it.
> So what I have gathered, I will need a disk image for the 748 and then download the dvrBARS software to load that image into my new empty hard drive. I purchased a direct replacement 1TB WD10EFRX per the community suggestions , to keep it simple. I wish it was plug&play, but it looks like it isn't.
> Also I only have a laptop for a PC, will I need harddrive to USB adapter ?
> 
> Am I on the right track?


Image sent, and you're on the right track. You will need some kind of USB to SATA adapter or dock. You can find them for about $25 and it's handy to have one around for other things.


----------



## Jayala

ggieseke said:


> Image sent, and you're on the right track. You will need some kind of USB to SATA adapter or dock. You can find them for about $25 and it's handy to have one around for other things.


Thank You. I'm ordering a dual slot one just in case I get luck and am able to fix the old drive by replacing the burnt driver PCB (all the WD ones seem similar at least in the mounting)and reimagined a larger one with all my old junk (and the other tools). I will be sure to support your efforts to help offset the costs that you take on providing this invaluable service! Cheers, and again, Thanks!


----------



## lkinley

I'm in need of the TCD-748000 image. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

lkinley said:


> I'm in need of the TCD-748000 image. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## TJWF

Could I please have the link to the TCD 748000 image?
Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

TJWF said:


> Could I please have the link to the TCD 748000 image?
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## BriB

Could I please have the link to the TCD 748000 image?
Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

BriB said:


> Could I please have the link to the TCD 748000 image?
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## smstevens1973

Could you please send the TCD 748-0011 
Big Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

smstevens1973 said:


> Could you please send the TCD 748-0011
> Big Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## eddievb

I have a TCD748000 that I need an image for, or a 1-2TB drive with image installed. Can anyone help me out. Drive spins up but stuck on Welcome page. Can not turn off with power button and non responsive with remote. Have +5 & +12 on power supply. All LED's flash with drive removed. Drive is Western Digital WD10EVVS-63M5B0

Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## ggieseke

eddievb said:


> I have a TCD748000 that I need an image for, or a 1-2TB drive with image installed. Can anyone help me out. Drive spins up but stuck on Welcome page. Can not turn off with power button and non responsive with remote. Have +5 & +12 on power supply. All LED's flash with drive removed. Drive is Western Digital WD10EVVS-63M5B0
> 
> Thanks for any help on this.


Image sent.


----------



## eddievb

Hi Greg. Thanks for sending me the file. I finished a new PC build using a 1TB NVME M.2 for my Win 10 operating system and have two SATA SSD's that I can disconnect either one or both, to be able to connect the new 1TB HD when it arrives.

I have never used DvrBARS so wondered if there is a step to step guide to install the new image you sent me to the new drive and have it marry to the Tivo unit? I am not sure when to connect the SATA cable to the drive if it is before powering up or doing it hot? I do not care about the recordings on the old drive so just want a new install without affecting the lifetime subscription I have on the unit. That should be embedded in the CPU if I understand correctly. I have the image in a folder on my desk top so that is where I wanted to start from.

Thanks for helping me out on this.


----------



## ggieseke

It's a Windows program, so just start DvrBARS after connecting the drive. Anything that Windows sees as a physical drive, DvrBARS will see. If you connect the drive after starting DvrBARS, just restart the program.

Note: If the new drive is already formatted and Windows recognizes it as D:, E: etc you will have to wipe it yourself using WD's WinDlg, Disk Manager, diskpart, or a similar tool. I went to GREAT lengths to ensure that it could never accidently overwrite your data.


----------



## eddievb

Thanks Greg I got it now. I did not have show drives checked in DvrBARS. It will be a piece of cake now. Should I just go with a 2TB drive and if so which one do you recommend at this time?


----------



## ggieseke

eddievb said:


> Thanks Greg I got it now. I did not have show drives checked in DvrBARS. It will be a piece of cake now. Should I just go with a 2TB drive and if so which one do you recommend at this time?


My 748 image is from a factory 1TB drive, so I would use MFSTools 3.3 to expand it if you want to use a 2TB drive.

P.S. The "Show Mounted Drives" option in DvrBARS can be misleading. I only promised to show them (which I think is useful in some cases), but it won't overwrite a drive that Windows already recognizes as having a valid file system like NTFS or FAT32. Call it an overabundance of caution, but after several nasty mishaps with early versions I was determined to play it safe.


----------



## jonblaze

I also need an image for TCD748000. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

jonblaze said:


> I also need an image for TCD748000. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## SonInLaw

A TCD748000 image needed

Can anyone out here help another person out with the same thing. My mother in law's beloved TiVo has become stuck at the welcome screen and all signs point to the need of a new drive which I have handy and everything is disassembled, but I need the image for it. It's a TiVO Premier XL TCD748000. Thanks in advance for any pointers. Also, curious if the lifetime service it has will still work after this?


----------



## ggieseke

SonInLaw said:


> A TCD748000 image needed
> 
> Can anyone out here help another person out with the same thing. My mother in law's beloved TiVo has become stuck at the welcome screen and all signs point to the need of a new drive which I have handy and everything is disassembled, but I need the image for it. It's a TiVO Premier XL TCD748000. Thanks in advance for any pointers. Also, curious if the lifetime service it has will still work after this?


Sent.


----------



## Surevalla

I need the 748000 image please thank you


----------



## hbruen

I could also use a copy of the image. Seems like the OS got corrupted.


----------



## ggieseke

hbruen said:


> I could also use a copy of the image. Seems like the OS got corrupted.


Sent.


----------



## hbruen

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you


----------



## jamoses

Could I please have the link to the TCD748000 image as well? Much appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

jamoses said:


> Could I please have the link to the TCD748000 image as well? Much appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## Paul Campbell

Ditto here. My Premiere XL 748000 disk has died completely so I can't copy the OS to another drive. Thanks!


----------



## rabman

Same here, my TiVO Premier XL (TCD748000) HDD died and I need the image to rebuild. Anyone can help with this?


----------



## ggieseke

rabman said:


> Same here, my TiVO Premier XL (TCD748000) HDD died and I need the image to rebuild. Anyone can help with this?


Sent.


----------



## KingsO

Premiere XL (TCD748000) died earlier today. I will need an image to rebuild it. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

KingsO said:


> Premiere XL (TCD748000) died earlier today. I will need an image to rebuild it. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## tomplex

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I also could use an image for the Premier XL 748000. Is there somewhere I can download images for the 652160, 746500, 758250 and 840300 also? The others machines are fine right now but I'd like to get the other images just in case.

Thanks so much!


----------



## JoeKustra

tomplex said:


> I also could use an image for the Premier XL 748000. Is there somewhere I can download images for the 6520211, 746001, 7582001 and 840000 also? The others are fine right now but I'd like to get the other images just in case.
> Thanks so much!


The 840000 is a typo. See https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## tomplex

JoeKustra said:


> The 840000 is a typo. See https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


You are right, thanks. It looks like I put down the first six digits of the TSN rather than the TCD numbers. I will edit my post if I can. I am new to Tivo!


----------



## JoeKustra

tomplex said:


> You are right, thanks. It looks like I put down the first six digits of the TSN rather than the TCD numbers. I will edit my post if I can. I am new to Tivo!


Don't worry, we all were new at one time. BTW, series 5 (Roamio and above) , do not have the O/S on the drive, so a new drive is just adding it and the TiVo does the rest.


----------



## TydalForce

Could someone kindly hook me up with the image as well? THANKS!


----------



## ggieseke

TydalForce said:


> Could someone kindly hook me up with the image as well? THANKS!


Sent.


----------



## ebibisi

Also looking for TCD748000 image for my xl that died a couple of weeks back. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

ebibisi said:


> Also looking for TCD748000 image for my xl that died a couple of weeks back. Any help would be appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## DarrenKawa

@ggieseke Can I also trouble you for that image file?


----------



## ggieseke

DarrenKawa said:


> @ggieseke Can I also trouble you for that image file?


Sent.


----------



## lprimak

me too please... thank you

I have TCD748000 that software got corrupted.

Also, will a hard drive from TCD746500 tivo just work in TCD748000 as an option?
thank you


----------



## ggieseke

lprimak said:


> me too please... thank you
> 
> I have TCD748000 that software got corrupted.
> 
> Also, will a hard drive from TCD746500 tivo just work in TCD748000 as an option?
> thank you


Image sent.

The 746 drive won't work in a 748.


----------



## lprimak

thank you @ggieseke, hopefully this will work on my mac w/vmware or something


----------



## lprimak

Hmmm, the image installed perfectly but Im getting stuck on getting connected through the initial guided setup,

getting Connected: failed while configuring with N18 error message on the following screen.


----------



## lprimak

I see the same issue in the DVRBars thread. Does anyone have an image that works correctly?
thanks



lprimak said:


> Hmmm, the image installed perfectly but Im getting stuck on getting connected through the initial guided setup,
> 
> getting Connected: failed while configuring with N18 error message on the following screen.


----------



## ggieseke

That could be a problem with the servers at TiVo, or even somewhere on the internet between you and TiVo. Here's an old thread where something at Comcast got misconfigured and people had to change the MTU setting on their router as a workaround.

Unable to connect to Tivo- Error N18


----------



## lprimak

I wish... Other tivos in the household have no problems. the "problem" Tivo just connected to the servers 2 days ago before I decided to wipe it out.

Here is the timeline:
- I use my Premier XL only in the basement to connect to SlingBox so I can watch shows on my extensive travels.
It connects to my main Bolt box just to stream shows off it via SlingBox to wherever I am traveling.
- I accidentally deleted Bold from Premier XL as a device it connects to, and thought that "clear and delete everything" would fix it.
- As others have mentioned, I now have the P-XL in a loop trying to delete everything with no way to get out of the loop.
- This is why I decided to wipe / re-image the P-XL
- And now, this is what's happening, i.e. can't get passed the Guided Setup screen.

The HDD has never had issues and has been checked via SMART kick start codes and all tests passed.

thank you for your help.



ggieseke said:


> That could be a problem with the servers at TiVo, or even somewhere on the internet between you and TiVo. Here's an old thread where something at Comcast got misconfigured and people had to change the MTU setting on their router as a workaround.
> 
> Unable to connect to Tivo- Error N18


----------



## lprimak

Success! I was able to bring the Premier back to life with this image:

Jan 8, 2020


----------



## oldirtr

could i get a copy of the tcd 748000 my hard drive crashed also ,but ordered a new one and prepping for repair ,, thank you to anyone who can help..


----------



## lprimak

check my previous message and click on the link. The image above worked for me a week ago.



oldirtr said:


> could i get a copy of the tcd 748000 my hard drive crashed also ,but ordered a new one and prepping for repair ,, thank you to anyone who can help..


----------



## Pete Fox

My HD just died and I am hoping I can get the image for the tcd 748000. Can anyone help me


----------



## ggieseke

Pete Fox said:


> My HD just died and I am hoping I can get the image for the tcd 748000. Can anyone help me


Sent.


----------



## Pete Fox

Thank you Thank you Thank you. It booted, went through guided setup, but then keep failing on "Loading Info" with an Error S02. (i.e. after downloading info from Tivo)


----------



## Jayala

rybx said:


> Sorry to bother, but my Premiere XL (TCD748000) died yesterday (I think from power outage...it is stuck on "Welcome...starting up" and makes a loud noise). I thought it was the fan, but the fan is blowing nicely. So I've come to the conclusion it's the hard drive. I'm happy to go to Fry's to get a new hard drive, and follow instructions I have found online, but I cannot find the ISO for the TCD748000 anywhere. Would someone happen to know where I can find one?
> 
> Much appreciated for your help.


Hello. I was helped by ggeske who had a copy of the disk image and a program called 'dvrbars' to install it. The disk image is such a large file that it was placed in Dropbox where I downloaded it. Unfortunately, the file was corrupted during the download and I never contacted ggieske to see if we could do it again. Im not the savviest computer person, so I did have a friend help, who determined that the file was corrupted. Let me know if you can find ggieske and maybe he'll give us a chance to get the file again. I miss my TIVO, but this fell way to the bottom of my list. Thanks for bringing it up. Good luck to us both.


----------



## joel9

Pete Fox said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you. It booted, went through guided setup, but then keep failing on "Loading Info" with an Error S02. (i.e. after downloading info from Tivo)


Did you ever get this resolved? I seem to be having exactly the same problem-same model, same image, same error.


----------

